# gear ratio's of R34 gtr? how fast in 3rd gear?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

as the title, anyone know the gear ratios of a 6 speed box and the diff?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you taking the piss ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Are you taking the piss ?



Nope, i would to use the search glen but for some reason when i click it i get this 'addsence' thing saying it loading and it dont load. 

I cant be arsed with looking around so any links please!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

From a thread you posted in

R34 GTR 
Tyre Size - 275/30/19 - Diff Ratio 3.545 - Redline 8,000 - Boost 1.0

Gear Ratios 
RPM 1st - 2nd - 3rd - 4th - 5th - 6th 
3.827 - 2.360 - 1.685 - 1.312 - 1 - 0.793 
8000 45 - 73 - 102 - 130 - 171 - 216 - MPH

R34 GTT - Diff Ratio 4.111
8000 39 - 63 - 88 - 113 - 148 - 186 - MPH 

R33 GTR - Diff Ratio 4.363
8000 36 - 59 - 83 - 106 - 139 - 175 - MPH


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

he clearly states he has an issue search why have the sarcy sh** ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

NP Matt


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

when i put my gear ratios into a speed calculator on my r33 stock box, i got back 201mph @ 8300rpm - is this not correct? just wondering.... 
i have seen 190 on the speedo running 18" wheels.


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> R33 GTR - Diff Ratio 4.363
> 8000 36 - 59 - 83 - 106 - 139 - 175 - MPH


R33 GTR diff ratio is 4.111 not 4.363


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Gam, the copy and paste came from the epic thread on top speed, different gearbox and diff alternatives.
Maybe theres a bit missing ...the question was R34 related


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

If you find gearcalc (google it) thats really easy to fill in the windows and it will calculate everything you could ever need to know including rpm drop between gears, top speed in each gear , top speed etc: 

Or you can easily calculate all this stuff


Tire Ø x rpm 
------------
diff x 336

=

Tire Ø in inches x RPM
----------------------
3.54 x 336


24 x 8000
---------
3.54 x 336

192000
-------
1189.34

161.42mph


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Obviously overdriven final is the 5th or 6th gear which you need to calculate into the final ratio ...as is the same with all the gears.
So in the instance of .84:1 5th gear will make the effective final ratio = 2.97 etc:


----------



## Gambit (Sep 22, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Gam, the copy and paste came from the epic thread on top speed, different gearbox and diff alternatives.
> Maybe theres a bit missing ...the question was R34 related


Sorry, was aiming it at Nick as he was wondering why his top speed didn't match what was copy&pasted.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Results from Gearcalc - google it!

Gear Mph per 1000 RPM Mph @7700 RPM Mph @8250 RPM
--------------------------------------------------------
1 5.61 43 46
2 9.10 70 75
3 12.74 98 105
4 16.36 126 135
5 21.47 165 177
6 27.07 208 223

Mph RPM (in Gears)
----------------------------------------------------------
1 2 3 4 5 6 
----------------------------------------------------------
5 891 550 392 306 233 185
10 1783 1099 785 611 466 369
15 2674 1649 1177 917 699 554
20 3565 2199 1570 1222 932 739
25 4457 2748 1962 1528 1165 924
30 5348 3298 2355 1834 1397 1108
35 6240 3848 2747 2139 1630 1293
40 7131 4397 3140 2445 1863 1478
45 8022 4947 3532 2750 2096 1662
50 5497 3925 3056 2329 1847
55 6047 4317 3361 2562 2032
60 6596 4710 3667 2795 2216
65 7146 5102 3973 3028 2401
70 7696 5494 4278 3261 2586
75 8245 5887 4584 3494 2771
80 6279 4889 3727 2955
85 6672 5195 3960 3140
90 7064 5501 4192 3325
95 7457 5806 4425 3509
100 7849 6112 4658 3694
105 8242 6417 4891 3879
110 6723 5124 4063
115 7028 5357 4248
120 7334 5590 4433
125 7640 5823 4618
130 7945 6056 4802
135 6289 4987
140 6522 5172
145  6755 5356
150 6987 5541
155 7220 5726
160 7453 5910
165 7686 6095
170 7919 6280
175 8152 6465
180 6649
185 6834
190 7019
195 7203
200 7388
205 7573
210 7758
215 7942
220 8127

Gear Change RPM drop (change @7700) RPM drop (change @8250)
-------------------------------------------------------------
1 -> 2 -2952 (to 4748) -3162 (to 5088)
2 -> 3 -2202 (to 5498) -2360 (to 5890)
3 -> 4 -1705 (to 5995) -1826 (to 6424)
4 -> 5 -1831 (to 5869) -1962 (to 6288)
5 -> 6 -1594 (to 6106) -1708 (to 6542)


----------

